# Pamine



## Judy (Jan 2, 1999)

Has anyone tried Pamine? Itis an anticholonageric & is listed on the medications list on this board.I've found it on the webbut can find no price for it so far.Would appreciate any input anyone has about it.Judy


----------



## gutsgonewild (Jun 27, 2004)

http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=1;t=038630 I replied to someone else about my experience with this drug. Please be careful if you are going to try it.







Here are some other links regarding Pamine along with some with lists of prices.







http://www.bradpharm.com/pamine.htm http://www.drugstore.com/pharmacy/prices/d...6101&trx=1Z5006 http://www.pharmacyhealth.net/d/pamine-5929.htm http://www.drugs.com/cons/Pamine.html


----------



## sum1tryingtogetby (Feb 11, 2004)

i use it 5mg 2x a day and it helps alot


----------

